# beamshot request: E36 foglamps



## iddibhai (Aug 15, 2003)

if anyone has an E36 bmw (92-98 3 series), could you take a shot of the OEM foglamp distribution as seen from the drivers seat (or somewhere in the cabin). one of just fogs with parking lights, one of fog + low and one of just low. for some reason i think the lows on my car aren't aimed right, there is far too much foreground light. thanks 

ps, if you've got the hella micro de foglamps (not the hid version), i'd like to hear what you think of those.


----------

